
The evolution of employment and skills in the age of AI - fern12
http://www.mckinsey.com/global-themes/future-of-organizations-and-work/the-evolution-of-employment-and-skills-in-the-age-of-ai
======
m15i
_Andrew Ng: Rather than unconditional basic income, there’s a different
solution I favor, which is conditional basic income, but conditioned on
individuals studying. I think that there’s something in the dignity of work.
Rather than paying people to do nothing, I would rather have society pay
people to keep studying, because even though many jobs are displaced, there
are so many jobs where we just can’t find enough people to do that work.

If we can pay people not to do nothing but instead to study, I think this
increases the odds that they’ll gain the skills they need to reenter the
workforce. And contribute back to the taxpayers that could contribute to this
new engine of value creation for our economy._

At least the possibility of a basic income is being discussed. Humans won't be
able to compete with robots that can work 24 hours per day.

